# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  یک اکشن ثابت برای ورودی وب سایت - Yii2

## desatir7316

سلام دوستان
با استفاده از این لینک (http://www.yiiframew...#catchall-route) سعی کردم که همه ورودی های وب سایتم از یک اکشن خاص باشن که بتونم یک سری شرط رو چک کنم، ولی بعد از اینکه می خوام کاربر رو به اکشن خاصی بفرستم، دوباره قبل از اجرای اون اکشن، ابتدا مسیری که توی catchAll مشخص کردم چک می شه و وب سایت توی loop می افته!

ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید چطور می شه مشکل رو حل کرد

----------

